# それでもあなたは医者かっ



## occlith

I would like a translation into English of the words in this picture. It is a panel from the manga, Black Jack, from the site of Osamu Tezuka.

en.tezuka.co.jp/studio/character/images/kihon/c008/c008_4.gif


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

「それでもあなたは医者かっ」
Event though (something said before) you are a doctor?!


----------



## kaori

how do you say to an America politician if he does not know about subprime problem?
Something like, "Are you really politician?"

それでも～か！？
is used to blame a person who does not behave as he is supposed to do. 

それでも医者か？
Doctors are supposed to dedicate oneselves to the public and not to work for money (traditionaly in Japan). Black Jack is a talented doctor,a genius, but he asks a huge amount of money to poor people for a miracle surgery.
I can not tell the exact situation from the picture but as I know Black Jack's character it is probable that he asked a lot of money to the guy who says these words.

I don't know how to say in English with an despising nuance. Hope you got some hint for your translation.


----------



## occlith

s_a_n_t_i and kaori, thank you for the replies. 

  With your assistance I may now understand the situation depicted in the manga.

  I think the person yelling at Back Jack is another doctor who is angry because after examining a former client of BJ he discovered that BJ did not do the procedure exactly as the client asked.


----------



## kaori

I see, he sometimes does like that. But I like him
Can you please let me know how you translate the phrase?
I'm just curious how I can say it in English.


----------



## kyn

I believe in English we'd say: "And you call yourself a doctor?!"


----------



## Flaminius

If you want to emphasize more, I'd suggest, "And you still call yourself a doctor?"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

occlith said:


> I would like a translation into English of the words in this picture. It is a panel from the manga, Black Jack, from the site of Osamu Tezuka.
> 
> en.tezuka.co.jp/studio/character/images/kihon/c008/c008_4.gif


 
You can call yourself medical doctor, don't you ?


Do you deserve the name of doctor, don't you ?


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## kaori

Thanks kyn, Flamin and Hiro, I'll keep it in mind!!


----------



## sakurasaku

For the most natural-sounding expression that fits the scene, I second kyn's translation.


----------



## occlith

I'm revisiting this thread to post an update. The English version was released a few years ago and was translated as _*How dare you call yourself "Doctor"!*_  Click this link to see translation.


----------



## frequency

As far as I remember, Black Jack or another doctor is being accused of his ethics. 違うっけ？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

occlith said:


> The English version was released a few years ago and was translated as _*How dare you call yourself "Doctor"!*_



Yeah, that is a very good and interesting translation.

However, I think just _*"Are you a doctor?", "Aren't you a doctor?" *_or *"Are you really a doctor?"* could also work here. _*"I thought you were a doctor" *_is also fine.
It's a rhetorical question.
The speaker strongly blamed him/her for the bad behavior as a doctor.
The speaker thought what the man/woman did was not suitable for a doctor.

In other words, *"Behave yourself (as a doctor)!" *might be the most concise translation of the original Japanese.
What do you think?


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

If it is due to negligence or misconduct one could say, "*How* are you even a doctor?"


----------

